
Ask HN: Code sandbox as an API? - imperio59
I&#x27;m building an e-learning website and want people to be able to write code on the site and run unit tests on the code they&#x27;ve written to validate that it works.<p>Does anyone know if there&#x27;s an API out there that offers the ability to run code&#x2F;run tests on it as an API service?
======
billconan
if you are talking about c++ [https://coliru.stacked-
crooked.com/](https://coliru.stacked-crooked.com/)

they seem to have api:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/18md3rLdgD9f5Wro3i7YYopJB...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/18md3rLdgD9f5Wro3i7YYopJBFb_6MPCO8-0ihtxHoyM/edit)

~~~
imperio59
Any language really... Especially JS, Python, Ruby, PHP...

